# Could really use some advice



## clogan741 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello. I was really hoping someone with more experience then I have could help me with some issues Im having with my bird. 

I have a 2 year old male. We have had him a little over a month. When he is in the mood he will step up on your finger with no problem. But it seems like he is in the mood 1 out of every 10 times. When he doesnt want to step up he just bites.. but if you put a glove or use a towel he is step up without even asking. Im not sure what to do about it. Should I just use only a glove ? Why will he do it with the glove but not our hand ? Why only once in awhile will he do it on your hand ? 

When we are home he is always outside his cage either on top or on a perch on top of the cage. So usually from 3 until we put him to bed around 9 he has access in and out of his cage. We like him so we are constantly trying to get him to step up to say hello but I wonder if we are pushing to much. Should be only be talking to him and not trying to get him to step up cause all he does is tries to bite us anyway. 

I would really appreciate any input. I really want to do the right thing with him and could use all the help I can get


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

this reminds me of a video i watched here is the link http://cwomach.evsuite.com/one-day-...mail&utm_campaign=Birdtricks.com&utm_content=


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

That was an interesting video, I watched a different one with the same guy, a while ago, but I didn't know he had so much material out, videos, books etc.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

bobobubu said:


> That was an interesting video, I watched a different one with the same guy, a while ago, but I didn't know he had so much material out, videos, books etc.


they have some good training material i signed up for free videos and that was one they sent me


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Some tiels just don't like fingers. I put my hand flat and my tiel steps up on the back of my hand. My thought is as long as he does step up for me, it doesn't really matter to me how he does it. It could be too that your tiel is getting tired and nippy later in the evening. Maybe just try working with him in the afternoon/early evening and let him hang out as it gets later.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I second what sunnysmom said. 
My Mav was never too fond of fingers until the end when he started liking scritches. He would 80% of the time step up on the back of my hand. He would do ANYTHING for my dad.


----------



## Peach's Mom (Oct 31, 2013)

*Peach's Mom*

Maybe his previous owner used a glove when handling him. You could try putting a small piece of millet spray on your hand or fingers and see if eventually he will step up.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Sometimes they are grumpier for no apparent reason... As soon as you don't force him, he will not associate the stepping up with negative experiences and will do it again when he feels like it, and food bribery helps a lot in putting them in the right mood 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd go with the flat hand technique, when Sam is grumpy, he doesn't find it as intimidating, but I have changed around him, he prefers to step up onto two fingers together than one.
He finds it feels safer for him.


----------



## clogan741 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the input it helps


----------

